# That amazing bond...



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Greetings,

I have a challenge for you all.

If you're interested in participating, here is all you need to do: Post a picture of yourself and your dog(s), in some way that captures the bond between you. It can be a photograph of you snuggling with your beloved canine companion on the couch, or a shot of your dog focused entirely on you during a training session.

I photography, and I love to see that incredible human animal connection captured. I have been checking out photographs from Schutzhund clubs and have seen some amazing photographs. If you have any, I hope you'll share!

Let's see 'em!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Not a GSD or even a pic of my dog bonded with me, but his ball? Look at that devotion...


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Not a GSD or even a pic of my dog bonded with me, but his ball? Look at that devotion...


:rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

This one is my all time favorites.

Beau (my dearly departed 13.5 year old female) and I.









My cousin and my pup Stark "working" together. Those two formed a bond quite early on.









I like this photo of Stark and I because it shows the trust a handler has for her dog while working. I know he "knows what to do" while on a track and I really rely on him to work it out. 









Working on focus when Stark was a pup.









Working on down stays with focus on the handler.









Waiting to be called out.









And my personal favorite, us going onto the field to work.









And a goofy one..


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hahah @ Zoeys_mom. A devoted bond is a still a bond, even if it's to a ball.  :laugh:

Elisabeth, those picture are exactly what I love to see! They are precious and so very sweet. You can see how much Stark cares about you. Thank you so much for sharing these!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

This is me and Rosa.










Here's Niko on his morning walk this past summer. I thought it was kind of cool shot.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> This is me and Rosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are so sweet! I love the photograph of you two sleeping together, with you down on her level.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Our new little girl, her second day, with my daughter:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Im a nut for photography :] unfortunatly i cannot get some photos i want on here but heres a few 
































































shilo and i in her first snow


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Sobacca was being spoiled and getting a belly rub; and Minna decided to give me kisses while I was petting him. So my mom took a picture with phone:








Me and Minna -- sorry about the hair in the face:








Bacca giving me kisses -- 4th of July 2009; he was watching me act light my fireworks, I was like a kid that had been let loose in a candy store, it was hilarious:








Picture of Bacca and me last Christmas -- he's actually fallen asleep laying like that on numerous occasions haha:








Bacca loving on his duck:








And helping me Halloween 2009:


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazing pictures! Thanks so much for sharing, everyone!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

shilorio said:


>


How in the world did you get her to balance up there!? Great pic!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and Jack

I love this I because he is looking at me watching me




































:wub::wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Me and Shasta


















Zena and my daughter about 2 1/2 years ago









Zena and my daughter last year









Riley and my son









Riley and my daughter









Riley, Zena and i









and i know she's not a dog but Faith and I


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

Not an example of great photography (cell phone pic!) but it captures a bond I believe.

The second is with his aunt (my fiance's sister) haha!

*it's one of the only current photo's i have with me and rambo so, I apologize to those who have seen this a million times!


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

Sasha and my son Ian. 









Sasha (Younger) and My daughter Gracie









Sasha and I when she was still tiny


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## DDR Chief (Nov 24, 2010)

Matrix before she passed. This was after being away for 4 days on travel for work. RIP


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here are a few of Jake and I the last few months...


----------



## Ace_88 (Jun 21, 2006)

wanted some intensity?









Me & Flækja









A bit more eyecontact


















Flækja and Píla looking pretty









Yes. There's a ball.









Cat? what cat? I see no cat


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Me, Connor and at the time new camera.









Me, Connor and Baby Kenna



























You rang?


















I liked this photo, because you (when the right size) can see me taking the picture reflected in Connor's eyes.









krisk
Connor & Kenna


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

This photo was taken a few years back when my husband and I moved to Hawaii with our 2 German Shepherds, Lugar and Minerva. (They both headed to the bridge in 2009, I miss them still so much). I call this shot the Hawaiian Siesta!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

heres a couple cheesy ones LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I forgot one. This isn't a training photo but shows you the bond my Dad has with my dog. They only see one another about 10 days out of the year.

What do you think? Do they have an "amazing bond"?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is Lulu snuggling with pretty much our whole family


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

i am often amazed by the bond that is formed between a dog and there owners . i love Ava to death and i am thankful to have her in my life.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

the last pic is my brother playing tug with ava lol


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)




----------

